
#UberLove - imartin2k
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/uberlove-kelly-snodgrass
======
dovdovdov
"Uber values"

The simple fact that they circumvent local laws and authorities in many many
countries is undermining their credibility by default. Can't even get to the
part how they treat their (women) employees. Uber is a toxic company to the
core.

